# Icloud Stockage saturé - Documents 73go :/



## JhonB (6 Décembre 2017)

Hello les amis,

J'ai un problème avec mes 200 Go de stockagesur iCloud. Le stockage est full avec 73go de documents alors que ne j'ai quasiment pas de documents dessus (450mo réels).

https://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=911010Capturedecran20171206a222325.png

J'ai même supprimé une sauvegarde d'un ancien iPhone et se faisant, le stockage iCloud est passé de 180 Go à 200 Go... Serait ce une question de cache? Comment le vider?

Une idée?

Thanks !


----------

